# If this stuff is real.....



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

then I'm going to buy some and put it on my hunting boots!

http://www.tvkim.com/watch/2810/kims-picks-miracle-water-repelling-material


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Purty neat!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

It's real, but not very durable. Oh, and it's EXPENSIVE!!!!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I want that stuff to put on my dry flys!


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I want that stuff to put on my dry flys!
> 
> -DallanC


I want this stuff to put of my 4 year old daughter at dinner time!


----------

